# Pulled the trigger and bought a Lang 36 Patio



## murph77 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bought it last week hopefully will be here by end of week or next week I cant wait!


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing pictures of it....


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats they are great smokers


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2012)

You lucky dog!!

Congrats!


----------



## old prospector (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats you will love your Lang.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats and looking forward to pics!


----------



## alblancher (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats,  great smoker, love mine.  Just remember that when you go to roll it off the pallet it is going to want to flip on you so be careful.  Been there done that!  Whats on the menu?


----------



## murph77 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanx guys soon as it gets here pics will be going up! N the first smoke will be either some ribs or pork butt.


----------



## bigandy (Feb 25, 2012)

murph77 said:


> Bought it last week hopefully will be here by end of week or next week I cant wait!




I did the same thing last week too!  Looks like our Lang 36's gonna be sisters!


----------



## rob989_69 (Mar 4, 2012)

Murph, I've been looking really hard at the langs. I'm in Rochester, what did it run to have it delivered?


----------



## cromag (Mar 6, 2012)

I would hope Lang would get a huge discount from LTL companies to deliver since I'm sure they do a lot of business and since I work for an LTL company I'd guess shipping was $250-375


----------



## Dutch (Mar 6, 2012)

murph-you're gonna love that Lang. Did you get the call from the delivery driver yet?


----------



## murph77 (Mar 10, 2012)

hey guys it got here on Thursday which was a day after 65 degree weather and as i unloaded off truck it decided it was gonna snow for next 2 days!!!! but today is warming up and snow is melting ad let me tell you this thing is a tank and im extremely impressed gonna season tomorrow as all my wood (cherry and red oak)got here today. In an answer to questions it cost me 450 to have it delivered here.    .


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 10, 2012)

Those Lang's are definitely tanks.  I saw them up close and personal at the Jack.  Congrats!


----------



## icemanrrc (May 6, 2012)

Congrats!!!! Welcome to the Lang family!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (May 6, 2012)

Congrats on the smoker.. I was just in your neck of the woods.. I bought an enclosed trailer in Rome... Have fun with your new lang you will love it


----------

